# Crude V. HOYTEMA & C. case gin



## carobran (Feb 20, 2012)

Got this one today for $28.Was that a good price?Embossed V.HOYTEMA & C.THe prices at the store I was at were outragious and i probably should have left after i looked at the first price tag,but I was in a bottle buying mood and determined to get something.


----------



## carobran (Feb 20, 2012)

Its got kind of a odd surface texture,not really whittled,more like fine lines running the lenght of it,hopefully you can see what I mean in the pics.


----------



## carobran (Feb 20, 2012)

Very crude ,uneven lip.


----------



## div2roty (Feb 20, 2012)

topic discussed on the forum here:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-183031/tm.htm

 also available on ebay:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Collectible-Antique-Bottle-Case-Gin-V-Hoytema-C-/400244660781#ht_500wt_1156

 Google searches show a bunch of other hits as well


----------



## carobran (Feb 20, 2012)

The light is fading so hard to get a pic of the color,kind of an olive amber.


----------



## carobran (Feb 20, 2012)

base


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2012)

You didn't get beat up too bad, Carb.. a nice case gin is good to have on the bottle shelf.. enjoy !


----------



## epackage (Feb 20, 2012)

$28 would be the high end, but if you like it it's ok...


----------



## botlguy (Feb 20, 2012)

I have had and handled and sold a lot of case gins over the years. I agree with the other posts that while not a bad buy it is top price for this one. It is, however, a very nice looking example so I wouldn't worry one bit about it.

Enjoy


----------



## carobran (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks folks,really like the top on it.


----------

